# Raffia bags?



## Njeph

Does anyone have the Prada raffia tote or the re-edition? Curious about how they hold up and if the raffia is smooth or scratchy. Thanks!


----------



## Prada Psycho

Njeph said:


> Does anyone have the Prada raffia tote or the re-edition? Curious about how they hold up and if the raffia is smooth or scratchy. Thanks!



Can't speak for how the new raffia bags hold up, but this lovely yellow leather (with yellow leather lining & details) raffia bag is 15-16 years old and still gorgeous.  I never had any issues with it snagging my clothing.


----------



## Njeph

Prada Psycho said:


> Can't speak for how the new raffia bags hold up, but this lovely yellow leather (with yellow leather lining & details) raffia bag is 15-16 years old and still gorgeous.  I never had any issues with it snagging my clothing.
> 
> View attachment 5143322


Thanks!


----------



## Jacalyn79

Were you able to get a hold of the raffia tote? I’m looking to purchase this.


----------



## elizapav

Njeph said:


> Does anyone have the Prada raffia tote or the re-edition? Curious about how they hold up and if the raffia is smooth or scratchy. Thanks!



any answer @Njeph or did you purchase one yourself?


----------

